# What do you think about this deal?



## duke330ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey all,

Need your help on something. I've got a friend who is close to closing on a deal for a '99 540i from a private seller (not CPO). Seller is asking $33,000. Please give some feedback on whether or not you think this is a good deal.

Also, would you recommend buying the extended warranty from the dealership? ($2,300 for 4 yrs / 75,000 miles and $200 deductible per service)

Thanks for your help!


1999 BMW 540i
Sport pkg
excellent condition
29,000 miles
titanium silver
grey leather
step
navigation
6 CD changer
sport seats
Xenons
integrated phone
inspection 1 completed
will need new tires soon


----------



## BS540i (Oct 13, 2002)

Sounds sweet for a '99 with 29k miles on it, I would still get it check out by someone this friend of yours trust and knows about BMW"s!!


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

sounds like a good pick-up~!

The worn tires can now be replaced with something with better traction! Toyo T1S, Pirelli P-Zero Rosso, S03, Pilot Sports, g-force KD.

Enjoy that 5er!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

The car sounds like a good deal- skip the warranty. Try to find another place. I thionk I have heard of similar warranties costing 1/2 as much.


----------

